# Repetir curso



## Verräter

¿Cómo se traduciría al alemán la expresión de "repetir curso"?
Estoy realmente perdido con como traducirla.

Por ejemplo:

- Estudió tan poco que repitió curso.

- Nunca repetí curso, pero tampoco era un buen estudiante.

Gracias.


----------



## AlbinWorld

Se puede utilizar "sitzen bleiben" es algo así como se quedó sentado, mientras sus compañeros se levantaban y cambiaban de clase.
Traducirte las frases ya es un poco más arriesgado para mi nivel, pero voy a atrever, si me corrigen, pues aprendemos:
- Er lernte so wenig dass er sitzen blieb.
- Ich blieb nie sitzten aber ich war nicht einen guten Schüler.


----------



## elroy

_Sitzenbleiben_ (oder _sitzen bleiben_ nach den neuen Regeln) ist richtig! 


AlbinWorld said:


> - Er lernte so wenig*,* dass er sitzen blieb.
> - Ich blieb nie sitzen (oder: ich bin nie sitzengeblieben/sitzen geblieben) aber ich war nicht einen guten *(auch) kein guter* Schüler.


----------



## Wahibo

Yo diría  "Wiederholen", al menos es como yo lo aprendí... pero no me suena mal el resto de propuestas...

Saludos

Wahibo


----------



## AlbinWorld

¿Porqué "kein guter"? Si la oración ya tiene un nominativo ("ich") ¿no sería "kein guten"?

La verdad que me costó decidirme en qué orden poner las palabras, y pensé en otros verbos como "kennen lernen" o "spazieren gehen", pero de haber sabido (o recordado) que se podía usar "sitzenbleiben" como una sola palabra me habría parecido más cómodo.


----------



## elroy

Si el verbo es "sein", ambos sustantivos son nominativos.  No hay ninguna regla que prohiba dos nominativos en una frase.


----------



## Verräter

Muchas gracias a todos. La verdad es que me traía de cabeza.


----------

